# New here :)



## ksprings3 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi all! I just have a couple questions. First of all I am a 33 year old female and I had my ovaries removed about 2 years ago due to severe endometriosis. Life has been a major roller coaster ride since that time. I could not take hormones for the first year because of the endometriosis and I am currently on bioidentical hormones after a long year of trial and error with other hormones. My doctor tested my Thyroid back in April because I have been having hypothyroid symptoms now for probably a couple years and I am even now on heart medication to control the palpations. Anyways back to what I was saying  I saw my pharmacist last week to refill my bioidentical hormones which I have only been on for 1 month now and I showed him my lab results from April and he stated that the labs reference range for FT4 is not right because my result is low and he is going to talk to my doc about it and stated I need to talk to him as well. See my doc just assummed that ALL my problems was coming from Menopause but my pharmacist believes they are possibly coming from my Thyroid. So my TSH result was 1.13 but my FT4 was 0.54. The lab I used had the reference range for FT4 as 0.20-6.50 and my pharmacist disagreed with that soooo I called Quest diagnostics (which is NOT the lab I used) and the lab tech told me that is wrong and the reference range for FT4 is 0.8-1.8 and that mine is definately low. So I guess my question is what do you guys think? Thanks so much in advance


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

ksprings3 said:


> Hi all! I just have a couple questions. First of all I am a 33 year old female and I had my ovaries removed about 2 years ago due to severe endometriosis. Life has been a major roller coaster ride since that time. I could not take hormones for the first year because of the endometriosis and I am currently on bioidentical hormones after a long year of trial and error with other hormones. My doctor tested my Thyroid back in April because I have been having hypothyroid symptoms now for probably a couple years and I am even now on heart medication to control the palpations. Anyways back to what I was saying  I saw my pharmacist last week to refill my bioidentical hormones which I have only been on for 1 month now and I showed him my lab results from April and he stated that the labs reference range for FT4 is not right because my result is low and he is going to talk to my doc about it and stated I need to talk to him as well. See my doc just assummed that ALL my problems was coming from Menopause but my pharmacist believes they are possibly coming from my Thyroid. So my TSH result was 1.13 but my FT4 was 0.54. The lab I used had the reference range for FT4 as 0.20-6.50 and my pharmacist disagreed with that soooo I called Quest diagnostics (which is NOT the lab I used) and the lab tech told me that is wrong and the reference range for FT4 is 0.8-1.8 and that mine is definately low. So I guess my question is what do you guys think? Thanks so much in advance


I suggest you go to your doctor and request another FT-4 to be run as well as a FT-3 and possibly TSI and TPO antibodies tests.

Every lab has different ranges and sometimes they change the manufacturer of a test at the lab so you need to have that test re-run although it's result was lower than most ranges I have seen. Since they made a mistake on your FT-4 they might have made a mistake on your TSH which actually looks pretty normal.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ksprings3 said:


> Hi all! I just have a couple questions. First of all I am a 33 year old female and I had my ovaries removed about 2 years ago due to severe endometriosis. Life has been a major roller coaster ride since that time. I could not take hormones for the first year because of the endometriosis and I am currently on bioidentical hormones after a long year of trial and error with other hormones. My doctor tested my Thyroid back in April because I have been having hypothyroid symptoms now for probably a couple years and I am even now on heart medication to control the palpations. Anyways back to what I was saying  I saw my pharmacist last week to refill my bioidentical hormones which I have only been on for 1 month now and I showed him my lab results from April and he stated that the labs reference range for FT4 is not right because my result is low and he is going to talk to my doc about it and stated I need to talk to him as well. See my doc just assummed that ALL my problems was coming from Menopause but my pharmacist believes they are possibly coming from my Thyroid. So my TSH result was 1.13 but my FT4 was 0.54. The lab I used had the reference range for FT4 as 0.20-6.50 and my pharmacist disagreed with that soooo I called Quest diagnostics (which is NOT the lab I used) and the lab tech told me that is wrong and the reference range for FT4 is 0.8-1.8 and that mine is definately low. So I guess my question is what do you guys think? Thanks so much in advance


Welcome. Your pharmacist is on the ball. You are not kidding the FT4 is low. I would love to see your FREE T3!

Here is info!

Free T3 is your active hormone so that is a very important test.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

And...........................I certainly recommend that you get antibodies' tests. I am sure your pharmacist will approve! LOL!!

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

It is true that some of your previous problems may have been exacerbated by undiagnosed thyroid issues. Many of us here will attest to that.


----------



## ksprings3 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you both so much. I have thought I had thyroid issues for years but none of my docs really beleived me. I have an appointment tomorrow so we shall see what she says then. Again Thank you both for taking the time to respond to my post. :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ksprings3 said:


> Thank you both so much. I have thought I had thyroid issues for years but none of my docs really beleived me. I have an appointment tomorrow so we shall see what she says then. Again Thank you both for taking the time to respond to my post. :hugs:


Oh, you are so welcome and we surely are glad you are here.

Please do let us know how tomorrow goes and if possible, always get copies of your labs.

I take a stamped, self-addressed envelope w/ me. The girls in the office love that. Always get my labs in the mail in a timely fashion.


----------

